# DITTY IMPORTER



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey guys i am lookin for a DITTY IMPORTER for NHL 2003 to convert and import my songs in the NHL 2003 game.

If possible plz give me the link from where i can download it.

Also are there any DITTY IMPORTER available for FIFA 2004 ?? 

do reply,,
cheers n peace...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's the link buddy 
*www.easports.com/platforms/games/nhl2003/downloads.jsp
Till then i'll just check if there's anything up for Fifa '04 as well


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey "dlima" thanx dude well got the ditty importer for NHL 2003 .

well tried googling for fifa2004 yaar but the link does not open   sorry dude but thanx for the link 

cheers n peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey "dlima" well since u were lookin patches and other software for ur FIFA series, i hv come across a brilliant site.go and check taht out dude.

www.mysweetpatch.com
www.fifasoccer.ru
www.socceraccess.com

cheers n peace, I hope i hv posted sumthing new for u guys here and do reply as to how u liked my search !!!   

cheers n peace......
ASHU..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> www.fifasoccer.ru
> www.socceraccess.com



I guess i knew these 2 as they are very popular for Football Games patches sites,but will check out the other one.Good work pal.

Anyways here's the creation center patch for  Fifa 04,I suppose this one has a built in Ditty importer to import fifa's music files  
*www.gamershell.com/download_5418.shtml


----------

